# new show "king of dirt"



## banshee67 (Apr 28, 2011)

so has anyone caught this new show on the DIY network?
King Of Dirt
its about 2 brothers who own a landscaping company in NJ

every episode, the one brother makes it a mission to completely hack the #### out of one of the homeowners nicest trees

one episode his little husky wouldnt start, so he couldnt hack up the big old maple he had planned on trimming., so whats he do? he grabs his sawzall with an extra long blade. he starts trimming 12"+ limbs off this maple with it. no undercut, bark peeling everywhere. just hacking the hell out of this thing, good stuff

last episode i saw they are taking down a small pine in someones back yard..they ditched the husky and bought themselves a small stihl
his younger brother (the chainsaw expert ) instructs him how to "cut a V out first" .. he then follows through with the bob villa technique of putting the back cut about 2 feet above the "V".. his brother yells at him.. he moves his cut down about 3" and continues... 
then after its on the ground,the same guy (gino) that didnt even know to notch it on the front first, he goes on to explain exactly how to fell trees, and the purpose of the skilled cuts he was making like he just got done cutting a 200ft spruce

other than hacking the hell out of nice trees with sawzalls and chainsaws, his favorite past time is running over beautiful ornamental cherries and japanese maples with his skid steer
one episode the homeowner is pleading with him to leave the nice wheeping cherry alone, they love it, whats he do? runs it over with his skid steer.. fails as usual, as the machine is way too small , gets a backhoe and digs it out.. only to replant another one about 2 feet away from where that one was.. 

one episode he actually "saved" a beautiful japanese maple, he even hired a certified arborist to help with the transplant, it wasnt very large, and he said it cost them $2000 to transplant it!? they dug it up with shovels by hand, and moved it to the back yard..

you guys really gotta check it out.. good entertainment for sure


----------



## w8ye (Apr 28, 2011)

Comes on 11:30 PM and 2:30 Am Eastern time tonight


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Apr 28, 2011)

Can I watch online episodes? I don't have cable or dish. This show sounds even better than Ax Men (better, meaning it sounds worse). 

I like how you referenced the Bob Villa felling technique. Classic stuff. What a hack.


----------



## w8ye (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't see any on line stuff?

The King of Dirt : Gino Panaro : DIY Network


----------

